# Barry M Swatches



## Mandypaul (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are some Barry M dazzle dust swatches, they are like pigments but a lot finer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have used mac bare study paint pot as a base for these colours, i hope you can understand which colours which lol i have never done swatches before.

First two are 

No 47 Copper
No 15 Aqua 






No 75 Lime
No 10 Grey








No 8 Silver Iridescent 
No 29 Yellow Gold


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Dec 23, 2007)

Barry M Dazzledusts applied over a basic base of pale concealer.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Barry M dazzle dust swatches*

Part One: Applied over UDPP on nc40-42 skin


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Barry M dazzle dust swatches*

Part two:




































Sorry I wasn't able to capture enough of the shimmer on these pigments by Barry M =( They really are beautiful & easy to work with!


----------



## -moonflower- (May 23, 2008)

All swatches on pale skin, with primer underneath. First few taken in natural light, the rest in artifical light. For Dazzle Dust swatches, the left one is dry and the right one applied with a damp brush. 

Khol Pencil in Bright Emerald(kp17)





Neon Khol Pencil in Blue





Khol Pencil in Bright Metallic Purple(kp18)





Coloured Mascara in Shocking Pink (mas8)






*Dazzle Dusts
*
Gold Iridescent(dd27) (I think, the number has rubbed off the label)





Black(dd66)





Chocolate(dd53)





Antique Gold (dd17)





Khaki (dd14)





Blue Grey (dd80)





Lime (dd75)





Cherry Red (dd84)





Mint Green (dd82)





Neon Pink (dd85)





Orange (dd77)





Yellow (dd76)





Peony (dd32)


----------



## Princess_x (Aug 18, 2008)

Here's some Barry M swatches:





I've got loads more eye shadows, i'll post later!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2009)

(left) Barry M Lipstick #129
(right) MAC HK Fashion Mews


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 11, 2009)

*Barry M Nail Paint #304*






xoxo

*Barry M Nail Paint #272*





xoxo

*Barry M Nail Paint in #305*





xoxo


----------



## fets (Oct 29, 2009)

Fawn 49, Mushroom 51, Dark Choc 97, Teal 94










Old Gold 24, Midnight 23, Tan 39, LED2


----------



## kelly2509t (Oct 31, 2009)

My swatches of Barry M Nail paints. These are my HG nail polish. There cheap but the formula is great. All the colours I own are opaque after two coats.






*L-R*
Baby Pink - Shocking Pink - Fuchsia - Bright Purple - Red Black - Acid Yellow - Mint Green - Block Orange - Chocolate Brown - Grey






On my arm to show true colour. The same order as before except this time its from bottom to top

Need to get me some more I think


----------



## musicalhouses (Feb 9, 2010)

Barry M Lip Paint Swatches:





L - R: Orange 117, Peach 54, Coral 53, Peachy Pink 147 (New), Marshmellow 101






L - R: Palest Lavender 129 , Baby Pink 100, Sheer Pink 113, Pink Sparkle 140, Dolly Pink 146 (New), Vibrant Pink 62


----------



## musicalhouses (Feb 17, 2010)

More Barry M Lip Paint swatches:





L - R: Vibrant Pink 62, Shocking Pink 52, Punky Pink 145 (New), Cerise Pink 144 (New), Royal Raspberry 141, Pillar Box Red 121






L - R: Pink Glitter 107, Golden Bronze 136, Black 37, Touch of Magic


----------



## musicalhouses (Apr 20, 2010)

Barry M Dazzle Dust Swatches: Pictures are clickable






L-R: Silver Irisdescent 8, Lime 75, Parrot Green 95, Aqua Gold 92, Mint 82, Emerald 72, Khaki 14, Aqua 15


----------



## musicalhouses (Apr 22, 2010)

More Barry M Dazzle Dust Swatches:





L - R: Baby Blue 20, Block Blue 93 (New), Teal 94 (New), Kingfisher 78, Crystal Blue 81, Bright Blue 22, Midnight 23, Petrol Black 93


----------



## musicalhouses (Apr 26, 2010)

More Barry M Dazzle Dust Swatches:





L-R: Burnt Orange 71, Orange 77, Cherry Red 84, Winter Cherry 88, Pearly Mauve 90, Cherry 34, Purple Passion LE2 (New), Pretty Pink LE1 (New)


----------



## musicalhouses (May 4, 2010)

More Barry M Dazzle Dust Swatches:





L-R: Pale Silver 9, Grey 10, Rust 25, Chocolate 53, Dark Chocolate 97, Silver 91, Charcoal 11, Black 66





L-R: Yellow 76, Gold 96, Gold Iridiscent 27, Tan 39, Bronze 44, Old Gold 24, Mushroom 51, Oyester Grey 89





L-R: Sapphire 69, Lilac 59, Lavender 31, Ice Pink 1, Candy 58, Pink Gold 3, Pink Shimmer 86, Neon Pink 85


----------



## xMyrrr (Jun 4, 2010)

Mulberry Pink





Bright pink





Coral





Shocking pink


----------



## musicalhouses (Jul 16, 2010)

Barry M Fine Glitter Dust Swatches. These are more-glittery cousins of the Dazzle Dusts:






L-R: Yellow Gold 10, Crimson 7, Purple 18, Bright Blue 5, Aqua 6, Blue Silver 13, Gold Irisdescent 15, Silver 4







Silver 4, Denim 20, Opal 21, Black Purple 23, Black Gold 22, Toffee 24, Forest Green 25, Aqua Frost 26

Barry M Shimmering Lip and Eye Crayon:






Gold 1, Turquoise 4, Marshmallow 5, Violet 6, Bronze 7, Green 8

Barry M Nail Paint in Mushroom






(Clickable image)


----------



## ktbeta (Aug 5, 2010)

Barry M Pure Turquoise


----------



## kittynail (Sep 10, 2010)

Dazzle Dusts in 72, 90, 31














Lip Paint in 100








Nail Paint in 291


----------



## MatejaK (Oct 1, 2010)

All images are clickable


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 8, 2011)

Barry M l/s #37



  	w/ blk tinted gloss


----------

